# Command and conquer genrals zero hour problem



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

hi  
my command and conquer game online has been failing to connect to other players this never used to happen before we got out wireless router and ive tried reinstalling the game 2times now but that didnt work and ive tried turning my firewall of and still no luck...... and i dont know what else to do.....


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

You say it use to work before ....was that with wireless router



> this never used to happen before we got out wireless router


I assume that means you took out the wireless router.

Got the updates and what does it say when you try to connect Online and what happens when you try Direct Connect?


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

when i say it used to work before i ment to say that it worked befor we got the wireless router, um i dont think i have the updates where do i get them from? and ill see..... 
and when i connect online thats fine its just when i try to play a game it says "unable to connect to other players" after trying to connect to them.

ps my typing shocking sorry  
and thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you connecting via the wireless portion or the wired portion?

I know that games tend to be more unstable on the wireless connection.


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

um im on the main computer so the wired portion..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Which router do you have?

I doubt you would need to do port forwarding, but I think we may need to try.


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

umm i have a D-Link and port forwading........um i have no idea what that is but ill see i suppose...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

go to www.portforward.com and look for your dlink router, then it will give you the list of games. Click on C&C: ZH and then follow the instructions on how to set up your router.

really it shouldn;t need to be done, but if the router is blocking the traffic for the game, it may solve the problem/


----------



## piorun (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive had the same problem with my configuration

After i switched from a linksey router to a netgear wirless, command and conquer does not work! 

I am not connecting wirlessly either as I have my desktops on cable and labtops wirless. (I want to play command and conquer on the desktop)


About the port fowarding.... I did do all the ports they asked me too, I also triggered them.

It still doesnt help. 

Its really annoying


----------



## Courtney109 (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry i took soo long to reply my computer that i use is buggered at the moment and i have a virus on it  but it will hopefully be fixed by today and i havent been able to try the rerouting yet sooo i will have to get back to you on weather it worked or not


----------

